# One of my recent abstract work



## santookri (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello - I am posting my recent abstract work which I did on 5 various sizes gallery wrapped canvas and arranged them on my wall. These paintings I did are on the concept of motherhood depicting the magical relation between mother and child. Comments are welcome!

Cheers










My art work at:
http://www.facebook.com/KomarajuSanthosh


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

I've always like a hot color in the background...these are an interesting group, just wonder about different layouts of the canvases. So many ideas for up and coming pieces...


----------



## AmandaEck (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, your abstract artwork passes on many things. Different shapes, forms and layout tell us more about mother and child relation. Good work. 

Abstract artwork always rocks..


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Feeling this! I definitely get that this is about the love between mother and child. The colors really accent the emotion. Good stuff!


----------



## santookri (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you guys! Love to hear comments from fellow artists!

I have did one more work on this line and sharing it here. Appreciate your comments/remarks on this










Visit my art work at:
http://www.facebook.com/KomarajuSanthosh


----------



## Bailyg1234 (Dec 30, 2012)

I really like your red and black abstract paintings. You are doing very well with oils


----------



## santookri (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you Bailyg1234!


----------



## gpinfoworld (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice post and Really nice paintingOil Painting UK - The UK Art Reproduction Art Specialist Oil Painting Reproductions Company


----------



## artbymdp (Mar 16, 2013)

Your abstracts personify emotional bonding convincingly. Have you thought of creating the mother and child forms as sculpture? (Reminiscent of the famous sculptor Henry Moore)


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Love it! good job!


----------

